# Caught without licence, tax or Insurance - likely punishment?



## Marge (4 Aug 2008)

hi there, 

Can anyone advise on the following? A friends brother, for reasons best known to himself was driving a motor bike with licence, tax or insurance.

He was caught by the guards a few weeks ago for aapparently breaking a red light. It was then discovered that he had none of the essential requirements in place.
Does anyone have any idea what the likely charge/fines imposed on him will be once he is summoned? 

Thanks in advance.

Marge


----------



## starlite68 (4 Aug 2008)

probably loose his licence for twelve months.


----------



## jhegarty (4 Aug 2008)

about 12 months, more if he gets the wrong judge.... 

if he needs his license get him to contact a solicitor asap


----------



## Marge (4 Aug 2008)

Thanks for the quick replies. 
I should have clarified though, he does not actually hold a licence either (apparently his old one had expired a year ago), so wonder how this would work punishment wise? 

Thanks once again.

Marge


----------



## advisor (4 Aug 2008)

If it was a Provisional Licence that he previously held, he should go and renew it immediately


----------



## jhegarty (4 Aug 2008)

was it a full or provisional ?


----------



## Marge (4 Aug 2008)

Was a provisional I think.


----------



## dem_syhp (4 Aug 2008)

There was someone in a similar position a while ago, see here for the comments.


----------



## jhegarty (4 Aug 2008)

Marge said:


> Was a provisional I think.



you can add the new 1000e fine as well then


----------



## Marge (4 Aug 2008)

Many thanks for your replies


----------



## BountyHunter (5 Aug 2008)

Marge said:


> hi there,
> 
> Can anyone advise on the following? A friends brother, for reasons best known to himself was driving a motor bike with licence, tax or insurance.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like he'll get done for dangerous driving also.
He'll prob get locked up for 6 months and *when* he renews his out of date license the 12 month ban the judge hands down will start. 
Of course this assuming he has nothing else on his record.



jhegarty said:


> you can add the new 1000e fine as well then


Hmmm, do the laws regarding provisionals include bikes? I thought you could drive a bike under a certain horsepower with a provisional? 

BountyHunter.


----------



## jhegarty (5 Aug 2008)

BountyHunter said:


> Hmmm, do the laws regarding provisionals include bikes? I thought you could drive a bike under a certain horsepower with a provisional?




good point, but I was actually thinking of 1000e for no L plates... I am of course assuming that someone with no tax or insurance also didn't have L plates up...


----------



## Wexfordguy (9 Aug 2008)

The whole lot together,especially no insurance is quite serious.He could be looking at a prison sentence!


----------



## D1983 (9 Aug 2008)

If its his first offence i doubt he would get a prison sentence.


----------



## Wexfordguy (9 Aug 2008)

D1983 said:


> If its his first offence i doubt he would get a prison sentence.


 
No insurance alone could get you 6 months.


----------

